# Considering a new HSS928



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

The HSS928 is on my short list. I've always liked Honda mowers and generators since they just don't seem to have many problems. The two issues with the 928 that have me concerned are the reports of transmission problems and that they are underpowered. Have the transmission issues that I've read about all been worked out? Are they truely underpowered compared to the competition? I did notice that it has a smaller cc engine than the comparable Ariens or Husky but I understand that isn't everything. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

cant comment on the honda or any issues with it, but welcome to the forum !!!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good questions and that is a nice machine. Personally if I was buying a machine at that price point (If I had the room and need for a larger machine) I would try to get the HSS1332. It offers a lot more power and depending on trim/model a lot more features like auger lock, hour meter...

I would imagine and some may disagree that a 270cc Honda engine will be more powerful and certainly better engineered than MTD or LCT manufactured engines of the same/similar size. The transmission issues have been addressed and Robert from Honda may confirm this if he views this post. I am a big Ariens fan and I am very happy with their customer support and value of product for my dollar. However I do admire Honda's over engineering/innovation and long-term durability. Their tracked machines are likely second to none available to the residential market. 

I don't think you would go wrong with the 928. It is a big ticket item and you want to be satisfied for years to come. The smaller engine may slow you down when doing the plow pile or other challenging areas, but I would be surprised if it would bog down on you and stall while working hard. I had an Ariens Deluxe 28 w/a 254cc LCT engine that did do what I just described and I sold it for a more powerful unit.

Best of luck and let us know which one you chose.


----------



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

Good to hear about the transmissions being fixed. If i go that route its too much money to have serious problems.


----------



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

I looked at the 928 and 1332 models recently. I found you can move the tracked versions around when not running but not very easily. I inquired a bit about the battery on the electric start models? I was told the battery does not get charged when the unit is running. So the only way to charge is battery is with a battery charger. I don't like that. If I go honda it's looking like a wheeled non-electric start unit.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

"I was told the battery does not get charged when the unit is running." I find that hard to believe!


----------



## plutnicki (Oct 12, 2016)

Tuco said:


> I was told the battery does not get charged when the unit is running. So the only way to charge is battery is with a battery charger. I don't like that. If I go honda it's looking like a wheeled non-electric start unit.


I was told the exact opposite, and all the reviews I've read also say that the battery is charged by the motor...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the Honda has 12v electric start and a battery, the battery DOES get charged by the engine. Whoever stated the opposite is wrong.


----------



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks, it did seem a little strange that it would be otherwise. It came from what seemed like a pretty knowledgeable salesman at a very high volume sales/service shop. 

I found a Honda news release that also states it. "DC Electric Start – no extension cord necessary; easy starting with the on-board battery, which is automatically charged by the engine (all electric start models)"


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> If the Honda has 12v electric start and a battery, the battery DOES get charged by the engine.


That is indeed a fact. 

FYI, some late-model Honda electric start snow blowers (HS series) were 120V AC start (extension cord) designs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Tuco said:


> I looked at the 928 and 1332 models recently. I found you can move the tracked versions around when not running but not very easily.


Were you looking at the brand new *HSS* models? If so, you must pull and hold the steering levers on each side to de-clutch the drive, and they will roll quite easily. 

You might have been looking at some late-model *HS* models, which the track versions were a bit tough to move around without engine power. You had to manually release the hydrostatic transmission so it would freewheel...


----------



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Were you looking at the brand new *HSS* models? If so, you must pull and hold the steering levers on each side to de-clutch the drive, and they will roll quite easily.
> 
> You might have been looking at some late-model *HS* models, which the track versions were a bit tough to move around without engine power. You had to manually release the hydrostatic transmission so it would freewheel...


Yea it was the HSS. I held both steering levers. I could roll it, I'm just talking comparatively to the wheeled version. I'm thinking for pushing out of the shed on the back of my house to the front the wheeled version would be quite a bit easier.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Tracked versions are most likely going to be harder to push or turn because of the greater surface area of the track contacting the ground compared to the wheeled version, regardless of the make or model.

Couldn't you simply start it up in the shed then "drive" it from the back of your house? I start my HS622 in the garage then move it out to the driveway under its own power.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Regarding moving the machine when not running; As long as you have the auger raised off the ground (which is easy to do with the pneumatic control), it moves very easily when the two release levers are engaged. I also use that feature often when operating the machine if I need to reverse a little as it's a bit quicker than using the transmission.


----------



## obithedog (Aug 10, 2016)

I can tell you that I bought an HSS928 track drive last year and was so discouraged by its poor performance I sold it at a loss and bought a used HS928. I have owned several Honda blowers and the new one has some cool features but was really a step back in throwing snow:
- it clogs like crazy - so much so I stopped and shoveled (in asking around I hear its a design issue with the shoot and a power problem)
- it feels really underpowered

Buy a used HS model the new ones need some redesign


----------



## obithedog (Aug 10, 2016)

Thats true the tracks are a bit harder to move. The new HSS is easier for sure as it moves like a tank. Really cool feature. However, my first hand experience is that the HSS has serious design issues when it comes to throwing snow without clogging. I was so disappointed with mine that I sold it this summer and bought a used HS928. I would stay away from the HSS models until the come up with a new design.


----------



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

obithedog said:


> the HSS has serious design issues when it comes to throwing snow without clogging. I was so disappointed with mine that I sold it this summer and bought a used HS928. I would stay away from the HSS models until the come up with a new design.


That's not good to hear. It's quite an expensive machine to have problems like that. I will have to look into that a little as I wouldn't want problems like that.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by obithedog:
_...the HSS has serious design issues when it comes to throwing snow without clogging...I would stay away from the HSS models until the come up with a new design._



Tuco said:


> That's not good to hear. It's quite an expensive machine to have problems like that. I will have to look into that a little as I wouldn't want problems like that.


I know obi is referring to the HSS928, but don't assume there is a problem across the board with all new US made HSS units. My 1332 is an awesome machine, with no lack of power or throwing distance whatsoever. I haven't heard of any 1332 complaints so far.


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

to those wondering about the HSS928 blower. i too read this exact thread and wondered about the few issues that were being addressed. 

1. clogging with wet snow
2. underpowered.

well, i did some research on the clogging and found that it was pretty well accepted around the block that machines that clog with wet snow did so because there is too much gap between the tips of the blower wheel and the round housing that it sits in. with 3/8" of gap or even 1/2" gap, the blower (impeller) wheel would not toss out the wet snow well enough and it would clog up.

those that had the problem solved it by adding a rubber wiper at the end of the impller blades. this 1/4" thick rubber strip would be screwed onto the impeller blade and be allowed to extend past the blade tip by the 3/8" or so to close the gap. being of rubber, if the strip stuck out a touch too far, it would simply be worn down to a perfect fit on the first minute or so of running. those that did this fix were amazed at how much better the machine threw snow, all snow, including the wet stuff. no more clogs.

knowing this, i still purchased a brand new honda HSS928AT and it arrived this week. i just unboxed it today. looks great. while i haven't looked at it real close everywhere, i did peek and feel the impeller blades. specifically, i wanted to feel how close the impeller blade tips ran to the inside of the drum. i wanted to know if Honda had done anything about this problem. to my pleasant surprise, it appears that the tips of the blades (3 bladed impeller) are no more than 1/16" or less from the drum inside diameter. for sure, where the impeller blade is coming around just before the opening of the chute, i could barely feel any gap with my finger. i will take pictures and post them in a review i plan to do. 

IMO, honda has addressed that issue and i don't think this unit will have the wet snow clogging, if the clogging is related to the gap. which, i do believe it is. my turbomachinery experience of 29 years tells me so. i was fully prepared to buy the rubber strip kit and install it on my brand new machine before the snow flies as i was sure that was needed. but since i see the gap is nearly gone and is only big enough to keep from having metal to metal contact, i will not need to do anything.

as far as the engine power, well, i just don't think that will be an issue. if the clogging chute happened, anyone would claim a weak engine. but if the impeller was inefficient at throwing the snow, and wet snow was allowed to coat the inside of the drum, that drag would want to slow down the machine. 

only time will tell on the engine power, but i was not worried and spent my big $$ with the faith that honda motors are plenty powerful enough for the job. 

so at this point, i think honda addressed the clogging issue.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

jbdesigns said:


> to those wondering about the HSS928 blower. i too read this exact thread and wondered about the few issues that were being addressed.
> 
> 1. clogging with wet snow
> 2. underpowered.
> ...


Where did u buy yours from so maybe I can get the new design impellers thanks


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

can you tell e where you bought your 928ATD with the new impeller Design So i can purchase so i don't get a Leftover with old gap from last year THANKS


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

i purchased from Acme Tools.
i believe it was new stock for this winter. after i purchased, they showed non in stock so they may not keep many around and replace sold units as they go out the door.

i am maybe going to pull back on the impeller part thought. i looked today at the impeller and there is probably a 3/16" of a gap between tips and the drum. I don't know if this is an improvement from before as no one has stated what their honda HSS928 impeller tip to drum gap is. 

i hope that Robert, the Honda guru has insight. 
i am prepared to add wipers to the tip blades though if i think there hasn't been any improvements.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jbdesigns said:


> i am maybe going to pull back on the impeller part thought. i looked today at the impeller and there is probably a 3/16" of a gap between tips and the drum. I don't know if this is an improvement from before as no one has stated what their honda HSS928 impeller tip to drum gap is.
> 
> i hope that Robert, the Honda guru has insight.
> i am prepared to add wipers to the tip blades though if i think there hasn't been any improvements.


I find the clogging issue hard to understand that is happening, but I do not own or have used one of the new HSS928 units.
On the other hand [email protected] stated this for changes and improvements on the new HSS models:

_*"Just the muffler guard and I understand a few stickers were updated. That's all."

*_If you don't mind modifying the impeller, I'd install an impeller kit and be prepared.
:blowerhug:


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

I may not have a 2017 model. the muffler heat guard looks like the one Roger said was on 2016 models. really no big deal for me. i didn't pay full price.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

jbdesigns said:


> i purchased from Acme Tools.
> i believe it was new stock for this winter. after i purchased, they showed non in stock so they may not keep many around and replace sold units as they go out the door.
> 
> i am maybe going to pull back on the impeller part thought. i looked today at the impeller and there is probably a 3/16" of a gap between tips and the drum. I don't know if this is an improvement from before as no one has stated what their honda HSS928 impeller tip to drum gap is.
> ...


Man it's a expensive machine to be modifying it's only on the 928right there wasn't a clogging issue on the 1332 right


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

jbdesigns said:


> i purchased from Acme Tools.
> i believe it was new stock for this winter. after i purchased, they showed non in stock so they may not keep many around and replace sold units as they go out the door.
> 
> i am maybe going to pull back on the impeller part thought. i looked today at the impeller and there is probably a 3/16" of a gap between tips and the drum. I don't know if this is an improvement from before as no one has stated what their honda HSS928 impeller tip to drum gap is.
> ...


I don't mind installing them but for a 2800 machine you shouldn't have to modify anything in my eyes do u think the 3/16 gap is enough?? Did u talk to anyone from Honda about this?? You know anyone that has a 928 that works well??


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

taxihacker said:


> I don't mind installing them but for a 2800 machine you shouldn't have to modify anything in my eyes do u think the 3/16 gap is enough?? Did u talk to anyone from Honda about this?? You know anyone that has a 928 that works well??


I understand it is an expensive machine to think about modifying. i paid $2569. 
i have and so have millions of others modified cars way more expensive than this machine. 

look, it may not be a problem at all. often, when there is wet snow, people get clogging because they go too slow through it. i have always gone fast so the blower is loaded up good and the mass of snow coming off the impeller has momentum and keeps flying on out. 

while i would normally wait and see what happens, that means modifying things in the cold weather if for some reason i am not 100% satisfied. i don't like mechanical work in the cold. that is why i may just do the mod now. 

if i or countless others don't do the mod, probably nothing happens. i think Honda sells quite a few of these, not as many as Airens sells of their 800 dollar machines, but certainly plenty. not very many have complained. so for most all conditions, everything is probably ok.

but, being a turbomachinery expert, i understand how to make this better. if i do this, i will document and post pictures and description to help anyone else out. 

i really needed the track drive, wanted the hydrostatic drive, like honda stuff, like the electric drive chute controls, and am ok with a small modification of the impeller to make it the best it could be. i wish i had measured the impeller tip gap on the John Deere as it would mostly throw the really wet slush and only occasionally clog. otherwise, it threw like a champ. 

i have a question into Roger, the Honda guy. will see what he says.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

That would be great if Honda corrected the clogging. I can once again put that model on my dream machine short list.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have an early production HSS928 and the nominal gap is also 3/16". It's actually a little tighter in a couple of spots, notably in the lead up area to the chute. In the photo you can see that a formed piece of 1/8" UHMW plastic is just being pinched by the impeller blade. In fact, the impeller blades are not the exact same length and differ by almost 1/16". 

I'd planned to install a 1/8" UHMW liner so that I could countersink some attachment screws but it's just too tight. I may still use 1/16" material but I'd have to rivet that in place. I tried using some self-adhesive UHMW in the auger barrel last year... worked great while it lasted but came loose by the end of the season.


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

Zavie said:


> That would be great if Honda corrected the clogging. I can once again put that model on my dream machine short list.


I have yet to experience a clogging issue. Now granted, where I live in western NY, we only had one significant snow storm (over 20") last season. In that storm, the snow consistency was fairly heavy and wet. My new HSS928A performed flawlessly including the EOD with snow reaching above the top of the auger housing! Not even a hint of clogging.










I'm wondering if the clogging issue only happens with a particular snow consistency. Time will tell. This upcoming season will surely offer more variation in the type of snow to experience.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Optical_Man said:


> Zavie said:
> 
> 
> > That would be great if Honda corrected the clogging. I can once again put that model on my dream machine short list.
> ...


So your happy with the 28 I also live in Western Ny in Buffalo area I live on a Main Street wheee I get snow plow snow at the end of driveway and sidewalk I heard about clogging issue and I'm undecided on 28 or the 32 I don't want to spend the extra money if I don't have too


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I know it is a lot of money but for where you live over the long haul I would try to get the HSS1332. If you are going to spend that kind of money on a high end machine, the difference over time is maybe 20 or $30/year over a 20 year period. The HSS1332 will give you a lot more for the extra money.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

What I do know when I tried my buddies 928 tracked machine is that it eats up heavy snow like the stuff at end of a driveway. It was uncanny how it would just bore into the pile without riding up. Something a wheeled machine just cannot do well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

jbdesigns said:


> What I do know when I tried my buddies 928 tracked machine is that it eats up heavy snow like the stuff at end of a driveway. It was uncanny how it would just bore into the pile without riding up. Something a wheeled machine just cannot do well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I've been writing that in other posts, nothing better than a track machine for EOD and even normally packed snow. Much less tendency to ride up, and therefore less operating fatigue. Might be harder to steer but steering isn't a constant effort.


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

taxihacker said:


> So your happy with the 28 I also live in Western Ny in Buffalo area I live on a Main Street wheee I get snow plow snow at the end of driveway and sidewalk I heard about clogging issue and I'm undecided on 28 or the 32 I don't want to spend the extra money if I don't have too


Yes, I'm happy with my HSS928AT for the size of my driveway and storage space available in my shed. Although, if I had the choice to buy again, I might go for the HS1332ATD with the auger protection system. The extra price seems worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## obithedog (Aug 10, 2016)

I would stay away from the HSS928 - i had a 2016 and had such a bad experience with clogging that I dumped it on craigs list and bought a HS928 2015. Cool features on the new ones but my experience is its underpowered and clogs like crazy. Last year I found myself putting the machine aside and shoveling the clogging was so bad. In talking with others int he area it would appear the machine HSS928 has some design issues causing clogging. i heard this from others but did not hear the same about the larger machine. I love the HS model but hate the HSS as its terrible as snowthrowing. The track drive and new steering are very cool...but functionality comes first for me.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Was it the new 2016hss928 or the old 2015 hs928


jbdesigns said:


> What I do know when I tried my buddies 928 tracked machine is that it eats up heavy snow like the stuff at end of a driveway. It was uncanny how it would just bore into the pile without riding up. Something a wheeled machine just cannot do well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

It was an older model without the finger steering. I don't know age, prob 4-5 years old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

Aren't the chute on the hss928 and hss1332 the same size? I thought the only difference was the hss1332 had a dual articulated chute. If so shouldn't the clogging be the same good or bad between the machines?


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

The size/design is the same but the 1332 is pushing a lot more snow into the chute in most scenarios. I have the HSS928 and I had no problem with wet sticky snow last season as long as I kept the speed up so that the auger was taking in as much as it could handle without plowing. That said, these bigger machines just work better with deep snow.

Regarding the 1332, it may not clog at lower speeds/snow depths but it's a monster. I had a Honda 1132 before this machine and that extra 4" in width is tougher to handle in deep snow and harder to make room for in a cramped garage. Not an issue for many but something to consider.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I really am pretty new to the snowblower stuff. But given the fact that Honda upgraded the 11hp on the HS1132TA to 13hp on the HS1332TA and the concern, real or otherwise, that the HSS928AT is underpowered, it will be interesting to see if in coming years Honda upgrades the HSS928AT to 10hp -- just like Yamaha's 28" tracked machine is 10hp.


----------



## obithedog (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes its too bad - i have owned 3 honda blowers and one Airens. HSS928 was my first disappointment. So much that I dumped the machine and replaced it with a 2015 HS model. I have to say that I asked around the local dealers and several commented that its not just the power of the engine. They felt the new chute design was causing the clogging. I wish I had taken video....it was amazing how bad it clogged. I am just glad I found an older HS928. If not I would have bought an Airens.


----------



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. My hss928 arrived today. Put the oil in, gave it a pull and it was up and running. I didn't get the electric start since I've never had a problem with honda engines starting. Hope I have none of the problems some others have.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats. I've been very happy with mine.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Can't recall if I posted this, but the power is the same even on their really nicer machines offered out east. Just FWIW for those wondering about the power.

I really wanted/liked the 24" footprint....I too felt they had bumped the engine 1 grade up


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

So, I've had a chance now to use my new HSS928 three times. Here are some thoughts from my very short usage. 

Starts super easy. First pull with the choke on

Traction up my steep driveway is insanely good. It could probably pull me up if I was on a sled. This was biggest desire for my purchase. Steep driveway was too much for wheeled blowers. 

Hydrostatic drive is nice. I got use to holding the blower with left hand and using right hand to manipulate the speed lever. You can drive up to a point, slow down and reverse easily. Then go forward again to make another short pass. Think of this as making several short passes back and forth to clear in front of my garage. 

It threw snow well. As good as my old Deere. 

Chute control is nice. Wish it was 30% faster but it is as fast as I could manually crank one around. So good enough. Dream would be just a bit faster. 

Steering levers work good. Easy to do u turn at end of driveway. And now I can blow while going back up the hill with the tracked Honda. Not possible before with wheel drive blower. 

Reasonably quiet. Not nearly as loud as any other blower I've heard. 

Clogged once on wet slush only an inch or so deep. I've hit wet snow again but much more and it ate without clogging. It doesn't like only a little slush. More on this. I think the modification to remove the chute thing will help this. I might do a partial removal and cut it down just above the bottom weld leaving about 2" of it remaining. That will get rid of most of it while still helping it support the main chute tunnel. I'm going to leave as is for now. 

I like the left thumb operated bucket lift. Easy to get the bucket raised up for going into the garage. 

I put on the heavy duty front skids and they worked great. The machine would track pretty straight with minor effort needed to make small adjustments to track it straight. If it started to drift, a little pull or two on the drive lever trigger kept it straight.

I don't remember how bright the light was, will have to observe next time. 

I'm 6'-4" but didn't think the handlebars were too low. 

I may edit as I remember more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Great post. JB, did you spray the chute and bucket/impeller first with silicone or Pam? I haven't had a chance to use mine yet and I'm wondering how that would resolve the low-volume wet slush clogging problem.




jbdesigns said:


> Clogged once on wet slush only an inch or so deep. I've hit wet snow again but much more and it ate without clogging. It doesn't like only a little slush. More on this. I think the modification to remove the chute thing will help this. I might do a partial removal and cut it down just above the bottom weld leaving about 2" of it remaining. That will get rid of most of it while still helping it support the main chute tunnel. I'm going to leave as is for now.


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

No spray was used. But that sounds like a good idea for inside the chute and the impeller and drum. Slippery is always good. 

But I watched snow discharging and could tell the chute deflector thing was forcing snow back into the chute tunnel. So low velocity wet snow would be slowed down by this redirection and contribute to a clog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

